# Mexico Beach in June



## ATL2Destin (Apr 9, 2017)

I am headed to Mexico beach on June 1st. I normally fish out of Destin and am not too familiar with Mexico Beach. 

1st, is bait hard to locate coming out of the canal? In Destin it's easy to find coming out of the pass. 

2nd, How good is the snapper fishing on the Car Bodies? How crowded will that area be, with it being the opening of Snapper season? 

It's a family trip and there will be 3 small children with us, so I would like to put them on fish. Hopefully Snapper but Kings would work as well. Just would like to keep them busy.


----------



## trubluau (Apr 10, 2017)

I will be down there from June 2-11 and will go out as much as the wife allows. Bait is pretty abundant at the channel markers leaving Port St. Joe. There will be small snapper at the car bodies and should be plenty of kings. I don't know how big your boat is but there are plenty of numbers further offshore that will hold some nice fish. I normally fish in the 36-42 mile area. Good luck


----------



## ATL2Destin (Apr 10, 2017)

I will be fishing out of a bay boat, so 8-10 miles is what I feel comfortable with, especially with the kids on the boat. 

I will download all the MBARA numbers before we go though.


----------

